# Online Etisalat sim re-registration



## Red_Nosed

What, it only pre-fills up the form?!

I was misled to read it as an online sim re-registration and not having to physically go to an outlet.


----------



## Chocoholic

Nope, you still have to physically go there. Fill out the form online, print it out and take it with you - stupid I know!


----------



## Red_Nosed

... and there I was thinking, "This is something clever they've done!".


----------



## Chocoholic

Red_Nosed said:


> ... and there I was thinking, "This is something clever they've done!".


Oh we all live in hope - but it's never going to happen lol


----------

